

Firefox add-ons for Web developers - vladocar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10217887-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
chaosmachine
Also worth knowing about is Microsoft's attempt at a Firebug clone: IE
Developer Toolbar.

[http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/details.aspx?familyid=E59...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/details.aspx?familyid=E59C3964-672D-4511-BB3E-2D5E1DB91038&displaylang=en)

~~~
RossM
If you're working with IE Firebug Lite is also worth knowing about:
<http://getfirebug.com/lite.html>

------
waynep
Anybody know of a plug in to tell if there are mismatched tags on a page? I
can't seem to find one for firefox, my iPhone does it nicely in the error
console :(

~~~
RossM
I don't know if the Firefox Error Console handles it (it detects CSS and JS
errors fairly well) but the Web Developer toolbar has a shortcut to validate
the current page.

------
cookiecaper
I used to use Aardvark a lot, but I've found that Firebug basically completely
supersedes it now. There used to be room for both, but I haven't used Aardvark
in more than a year now.

~~~
psadauskas
I think Firebug replaces half the plugins he lists. Aside from it, the only
other useful ones are color picker, web developer and yslow.

~~~
simianstyle
I just use digital color meter (mac) or colorpix (windows) instead of
colorpix. Less browser overhead :-)

